# 67 Pontiac motor shop



## Mhgto (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm looking for someone in Georgia who is experienced working with a 1967 Pontiac motor. I'm looking at buying a GTO that needs some motor work. Can anyone send me any info on anyone who works on 1960s Pontiacs. Most restoration shops say they work on all makes, but I don't want to trust this to a Guy that mainly works on Ford or Chevy.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Not in Ga. but highly recommended here on the group.

Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!

He has my engine right now, same thing out here in Ca. no Pontiac engine builders.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Richie Hoffman 516-316-5914 on long Island..excellent Pontiac engine builder...does it all


----------

